# going to try again



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

i stopped using the hypnotherapy program because i kept getting diarreah and i got frustrated and stressed and gave up----i spent alot of money on it and i had a lot of hope----any way i want to start again---i am at my wits end and dont know what to do----my question is should i start at the beginning again--i was on the 2nd cd----any help you can give me would be appreciated----i am about to loose my job from being in the bathroom all the time no one understands my husband is so mad because i dont want to go on vacation--please talk to me about this thanks so much


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

If youre talking about the michael mahoney cd's it might be a gd idea to start from the beginning (though to be honest i never found the first session very helpful/and i often sneakily listened to another session instead)...it can take quite a while to see any effects...i went through the whole 100 day schedule thing and it didnt help so i gave up...then i heard about a women whose anxiety was quite bad-she followed the 100 day schedule which didnt help much so she repeated it for another 100 days and then another 100 days until finally she started seeing major results and improvements...ive been trying this now for quite a while and it has definitely helped with the anxiety aspect of things...so i guess some people need more time than others, perhaps depending on their anxiety levels and how deeply rooted their fears are...so i really hope you wont give up, it just might take a while which can be frustrating but i promise its worth it...there are also some therapists who specialize in ibs hypnotherapy but im guessing they are really expensive which is a bummer...good luck







will be nice to hear how you get on xx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Unless it has been just a short time since you stopped the program... I would restart from the beginning. But you can call the 800 phone number that comes with the program and ask them to be certain. I would go on vacation... why let this stop you? Just compromise with hubby.... camping may not be a good idea for you... but perhaps staying somewhere with indoor plumbing is fine. Surely you can work this out. Just take your imodium (bring a pill cutter is one tab is too much), calcium and anything else you use at home. (wipes, pads for protection or diapers if you prefer them etc) whatever makes you feel most comfortable. Bring whatever you use at home with you. You may find you have less symptoms because you are having a different schedule and not stressed as much... or may find that you need a bit more imodium than usual because you are not able to eat exactly how you want to if it is always at restaurants. (But order with your gut in mind... ask for sauces or gravies to be on the side, order broiled, baked or grilled rather than fried... ask to substitute fries for a well cooked veggie.. etc.. Do NOT be shy when ordering out)Ideally if you stayed somewhere with a kitchenette that would be great.. that way you can cook some safe comfort foods for yourself.But do NOT allow your gut to stop you from enjoying life! Just work around it. Try to keep this in perspective hon... NO ONE'S body is perfect.. Everyone has something... we just happen to have IBS and there are way worse things to have. I had years and years (20+) of daily diarrhea. I have gone away almost every year with my family.... we just worked it out. As you can guess.. we didn't camp. LOL But stayed some place indoors with some cooking capacities.. even just a microwave at times... (but that's enough to cook chicken soup!) Could I do absolutely every activity the rest of my family did while on vacation??? No.. but the ones I missed I could count on one hand. I had to take it easy .... dole out my energy carefully.... and pace myself... but we managed everytime. Yes my kids and hub were patient. But they saw me trying! And that alone I think helped them have more patience with me.So girl... get out there and TRY! XOPS don't forget to pack your IBS 100 Program, the schedule and your earphones!


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

BQ said:


> Unless it has been just a short time since you stopped the program... I would restart from the beginning. But you can call the 800 phone number that comes with the program and ask them to be certain. I would go on vacation... why let this stop you? Just compromise with hubby.... camping may not be a good idea for you... but perhaps staying somewhere with indoor plumbing is fine. Surely you can work this out. Just take your imodium (bring a pill cutter is one tab is too much), calcium and anything else you use at home. (wipes, pads for protection or diapers if you prefer them etc) whatever makes you feel most comfortable. Bring whatever you use at home with you. You may find you have less symptoms because you are having a different schedule and not stressed as much... or may find that you need a bit more imodium than usual because you are not able to eat exactly how you want to if it is always at restaurants. (But order with your gut in mind... ask for sauces or gravies to be on the side, order broiled, baked or grilled rather than fried... ask to substitute fries for a well cooked veggie.. etc.. Do NOT be shy when ordering out)Ideally if you stayed somewhere with a kitchenette that would be great.. that way you can cook some safe comfort foods for yourself.But do NOT allow your gut to stop you from enjoying life! Just work around it. Try to keep this in perspective hon... NO ONE'S body is perfect.. Everyone has something... we just happen to have IBS and there are way worse things to have. I had years and years (20+) of daily diarrhea. I have gone away almost every year with my family.... we just worked it out. As you can guess.. we didn't camp. LOL But stayed some place indoors with some cooking capacities.. even just a microwave at times... (but that's enough to cook chicken soup!) Could I do absolutely every activity the rest of my family did while on vacation??? No.. but the ones I missed I could count on one hand. I had to take it easy .... dole out my energy carefully.... and pace myself... but we managed everytime. Yes my kids and hub were patient. But they saw me trying! And that alone I think helped them have more patience with me.So girl... get out there and TRY! XOPS don't forget to pack your IBS 100 Program, the schedule and your earphones!


THANK YOU SO SO MUCH----YOU ALWAYS MAKE ME FEEL SO MUCH BETTER--IF I COULD JUST STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT "MIGHT HAPPEN"----I WILL SOME HOW WORK MY WAY THROUGH THIS--YOU ARE A BEAUTIFUL PERSON AND A TRUE INSPIRATION----AGAIN I CANT TELL YOU HOW MUCH IT MEANS TO HAVE SOME ONE WHO KNOWS WHAT IM GOING THROUGH! GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Buggga, you are not alone. I had IBS so bad that on my way to Mayo Clinic to try and get help, I took along a coffee can just in case I got stranded with no bathrooms in sight (and Mayo was NOT able to help me!!) - I did go on vacations with IBS, and yes, there were a few times when I was in the bathroom, but once the attack was over, then I had a nice time - in fact - a different surrounding can actually be helpful to get your mind off it - Have your hubby listen to the IBS Companion - if you havent already - it explains why he should be as understanding and loving as he can as this condition is so hard to live with. You should also consider having your work people listen to it - chances are - they know someone else who has the condition. Sometimes this in itself can take the pressure off you, and help you progress to healing as well.Many people give up too soon while doing the program - it took me three full rounds of doing the program - and the 100 day schedule is there for a reason. Some people mess around with the listening schedule, give up half-way, or don't bother to contact Michael or his associates, then they say how the program didnt help them. Sure, there are those who do the program a few times over and properly, who still are not helped - but that is not the majority of folks, and of course, that is the way of treatments - not all treatments help all people - if there was one thing, it would be on this BB and there would be no more need for it!The IBS Audio Program is way way cheaper than in-person therapy and it comes with free support - there are not many professionals who would offer free support along the way - if you divide the cost of the program over the course of your lifetime - it is cheap - and way cheaper than meds for the rest of your life.But the encouraging thing is that this program is done by those at their wit's end -as a last resort - when all the diets, medications, etc have proven unhelpful.You are not alone - I spent many years 'raising my kids through the bathroom door" and being almost housebound - curled up on the bathroom floor in pain for hours on end. Some folks in my life understood, others not so much. I was discouraged in that the program did not help me at first either - but I persevered because others encouraged me to do so - and so can you!Yes, you need to start the program over from the beginning and you also need to step away from these support boards while doing the program, as reading, writing and researching about your IBS while listening to the program will delay your progress because it is affirming that IBS is with you with another modality. When you do have an attack, tell yourself that you have gotten out of them before, it will be over, and you can be better. I know I told myself, oh, no, here we go again, I'll always have this, etc. so you reinforce it. I know it's hard because we are social creatures and we need support - but it is there for you.You can go get support here: http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_us - on the contact us page on healthyaudio.com or you can call 877-898-2539 for free support along the way anytime you need it.You are not alone, we are here for ya - (((HUGS))) to you hon - it does get better!!







xx


----------

